# Best Wireless N Router for Ipad (Apple) & Windows Workstations & Laptops



## gouletjo (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi folks,

I'm totally new to the Apple world. I recently bought an Ipad and I fell in love with Apple in general. I have a lots of windows computers at home and I would like to buy a Wireless N Router ? I don't know if there is any specific options that I should look for if I want to bring all the technologies together well I mean Apple and Windows computer. I'm also interested, in the future, to add an Apple laptop to my computers. 

It might be a strange question for you but I'm fairly unaware of the issues that could happened with an Apple product interacting with my windows laptops. I just want to be able to access my computers files and surf the web with my Ipad. 

Thanks for your help 
Jonathan


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

There is no issue using an apple router with a windows computer. That said I have owns a bunch of wireless routers and currently I have a time capsule. If you plan to get a Mac that would be a good thing to get. If not then your best bet is probably a linksys router. Unless you live in w very densely populated area with many wifi signals nearby I wouldn't bother spending the extra on simultaneous dual band. From my experience the 5ghz channel while good if there are many devices from neighbors on the 2.4ghz band is pretty useless if you are more isolated from other wifi signals. The speed they claim from 5ghz wireless n is only really true if you are sitting right beside the router. I find as soon as you move away the throughput on the 5ghz band sucks and the 2.4ghz stays strong.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I've found the opposite on the 5Ghz Band, though you will only notice it on larger file transfers, the extra bandwidth makes a big difference for them, (I have a network attached storage unit box, so the extra bandwidth makes a big difference when playing movies, etc from it.) I can't really speak to the distance from it issue though, as I've never tried it in a larger house, only around the condo/apartment which it is more than sufficient to fully cover.


----------



## Newdeal (Nov 2, 2009)

I time transfers of 700 megabyte files from the time capsule to the MacBook pro. Multiple tests show past 20 feet 2.4ghz takes over. That is without obstruction. You put a wall between and you could be on the other side of the wall from the router and 2.4 ghz is still faster. Basically if I sit really close to the router then 5ghz is faster but at that point I may as well just use ethernet which is wayyy faster than either. At 20 feet it's about a minute flirty seconds to move 750 megabytes


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Apple - AirPort Extreme - Simultaneous dual-band 802.11n Wi-Fi base station


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

From your requirements I would not hesitate recommending an Apple router. They're easy to setup and they just work in most cases. Having said that my DSL connection interfaces with a Cisco/Linksys router. I had to do this because I have a VoIP line that has a SIP box that I could not get to interface with my Apple extreme. I have a very long home that I have managed to blanket with wifi through a combination of an Extreme router, a Time Machine router, and a couple of Expresses. Needless to say I have the strongest signal in the neighbourhood. All of my machines connect at 5Ghz through my Apple ssid.
Whenever I have an internet problem I go right to the Linksys box. I find the Linksys is the best router outside of Apple's. I've played around with Netgear, and others, but I find Linksys superior. There's a reason Cisco bought out Linksys a while ago.


----------



## gouletjo (Jun 4, 2010)

thanks for your help !!


----------

